# So whats the scoop



## fishhook (Aug 29, 2002)

Is waterfowl hunting in the northern 1/2 of the state over? Anybody have any reports on birds? We have about 6" of snow here in minot so i fear it could...once agian....be a short season around here. Looks like the all to familiar flyover. Someone please tell me different!!!


----------



## dblkluk (Oct 3, 2002)

Fishhook, It ain't over!!! We'll only have a day or two to shoot some ducks, but the canadas will be around for awhile. Every year this happens and I panic, it usually turns out alright, and we're shootin geese until the last day. Good Luck!!


----------



## fishhook (Aug 29, 2002)

Yeah...I am panniccing, but I haven't had a good hunt since the opening weekend. This has been one of my worst seasons in recent memory and I wanted to get in a good late season hunt on some full plumage mallies and hopefully some sob's. I was gonna take today off work...but the roads didn't look very good...added with the 6" of snow....just didn't look good to burn a day of vacation to be out in a 2 wheel drive pickup by myself probably getting stuck to look for birds that may or may not be around. Anyone have any confirmed sites of bird concentrations anywhere?

Hopefully your right about the mallies. Now i'm looking at saturday to get out so hopefully birds will still be around.


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

The snow came down in patches....some areas got some accumulations, others didn't. I don't think they bugged out, just bounced to a different area. All of the snowline maps I checked aren't registering snow, so it's going to be anyone's guess.

I talked to some people in Cen. Sask. and the waterfowl there is still holding, as well as the S. part of the province. It's gonna get cold this weekend, will be anyone's guess.

Find open water this weekend, and you'll find birds.


----------



## dblkluk (Oct 3, 2002)

Fishhook, I just took a quick drive south, lots of mallards around, good concentrations. I think I feel a cold coming on, COUGH! I think I need to see a doctor this afternoon!! :wink:


----------



## fishhook (Aug 29, 2002)

DANGGIT....should have taken a vacation day today i guess....oh well


----------



## fishhook (Aug 29, 2002)

how far south...if you don't mind


----------



## dblkluk (Oct 3, 2002)

Hook, You have a pm


----------



## fishhook (Aug 29, 2002)

didn't get your pm :huh:


----------



## freetime (Jun 24, 2003)

Hey Fishhook

Did you get the PM :lol:


----------



## win4win (Sep 8, 2003)

Yeah how far south??? I didnt get the PM either! LOL :lol:

Gonna head over that way late next week probably. My scout tells me he found lots of birds just north of the Bon.....hope by some miracle they hang around another week or so.


----------



## zettler (Sep 7, 2002)

Hunting in Granville area and while we saw migrating geese all day long - especially this AM - we also saw some new ducks. Not many but some and some even funneled in to the roost we hunt near.


----------



## shawn114 (Aug 22, 2003)

Have people been seeing alot of mallies in the cando area and how is the goose population?


----------



## fishhook (Aug 29, 2002)

Very bizzarre, I didn't get a pm. HMMMMM....Well heres my plan. Gotta take the kids out trick-or-treating tonight so hopefully i'll get out tommorrow morning. No time to scout tonight though...so i'm just gonna wing it and hope i can find some mallies or something to pass shoot. Not my favorite way to hunt....but i'm desperate. Thanks for trying to pm me guys. If you want you can e*mail me instead [email protected]


----------

